# The Great Big MBTI Breakdown



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I found this link some time ago, thought Id share. Its a quick run down of the different types.

http://www.washeswhiter.com/mbti/mbtiguide.pdf

Sorry Ellipsis but its a pdf, I know its evil but..


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Byfar the most organized and hands on guide to how to make the team better  thanks.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

It's a PDF, but that doesn't mean he has to read it in Adobe...


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Then he's not gonna ride with us which fits me fine on second thought.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

It's amazing. I love it.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I loves it too.


----------



## ObviouslyMe (Feb 22, 2009)

This is really great!
I'm getting all emotional. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool and intermoresting link, thanks


----------



## Gregory Start (Feb 9, 2012)

bravo thanks for sharing!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have no words for the rubbish I just read.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Interesting, but a little short-sighted.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@firedell
I totally agree. That was all annoying. I'm not even sure if that article was actually serious!?!?!?

For instance:

ISJs are pretty much portrayed as petty idiots in this. That was absolutely, retardedly hilarious!!! XD Kiersey just lost 100% credibility with me. No one ever mention his idiotic name around me again.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually, the only one I found pretty accurate was the one for INFPs , weirdly enough.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought it was funny. I'm pretty sure it was satirical. Hopefully.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The INFJ one couldn't have been a more obvious allusion to Hitler for some weird reason...The ENTJ one was like reading about a really unrealistic cartoon character (and it had mixes of "traits" I've seen associated more with ENTPs in the past, such as the whole Machiavellian "running amok" stuff)...


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure it was satirical.


I hope you're right...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

was this satirical? 

if so, then good job. if not... haha, it was so incredibly biased and half of it didn't make any damn sense.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

No that was not a satire, that was Keirsey (or rather, someone's interpretation of it).

I thought the ENTP stuff sounded fairly accurate, lol.

This is actually true about me "All SP’s want more access to the resources they use for their tinkering. Ordinary rewards like money and fame are valued largely for what they translate to in access to tools."

But I identify with the SP Artisan temperament.

I know an ISTJ who actually likes the SJ temperament as well; he's like...SJ and proud. 

People tend to disagree more with the individual type descriptions, or feel that they fit more than one (a little of this, a little of that).

I really can't stand that whole business in PUMII about ISTJ's wearing "homespun clothes" ...what a lollercoaster.

Actually, this ISFP trait sounds like me as well "Wanders off, sometimes to nearest coffee shop, sometimes to next state."


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea I agree I didn't find the definitions all that out in left field given Kiersey's framework. They are somewhat inconsistent with how these types are defined in MBTI and JCF, but Kiersey is quite vocal that he doesn't believe, for instance, that ISFP and INFP are similar despite both being Fi-doms.

But Kiersey is attacking this from more of what persona characteristics are the types likely to exhibit. Remember Kiersey is quite educated in Jungian psychology he just chooses to implement it with regard to temperament, but he recognized the difference between himself and MBTI, what he was noting is that the MBTI archetypes do not necessarily translate in the real world, and in his experience the types seemed to exhibit behaviors more consistent with his temperament observations even if it didn't make sense from a strict typological standpoint. In other words SJs may only share Si (and Ne) but he noticed that SJs seem to have certain commonalities because of their overall disposition toward Extraverted Judgment (in that there is something about Je that creates a certain disposition). Kiersey's definitions of SJ seem to correlate to Big 5 correlations of people who have low openness to experience (low Ne) and high appeals to consensus, conscientiousness, authority, loyalty, and group identity and solidarity.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a feeling that Keirsey, if he made this chart, was partially being a smartass.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I have a feeling that Keirsey, if he made this chart, was partially being a smartass.


Well of course there are light-hearted jokes in it (it's a woman's interpretation not Keirsey himself) like obviously "“How can I express my inner world using three spools of copper wire, a gallon of blue paint, and a stuffed buffalo head?” is a humorous way of describing ISFPs as liking to express their creativity in innovative new ways artistically through sometimes random materials in the physical world. 

So yeah, it's not meant to be taken perfectly literally.

But I've encountered more than one ENTP who sounds like that ENTP description, my ISTJ grandfather and another ISTJ male I was close to match that "people are stupid and in the way" description perfectly, NFs really do sometimes conveniently ignore facts to suit their theories (I've noticed this with INTPs as well), and I've noticed INTJs pretending they don't have emotions, and ENTPs telling people to get a thicker skin.

There are grains of truth in these stereotypes if you refrain from taking them too literally. Especially on a greater temperamental level, if not by individual types.

Sure there's humor in that chart, but it's not a satire, I can assure you of that.


----------

